# Spayed female cat in ''season''?!



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey, I havent posted anything in the cat section for a long time. 

What I was wondering is, is it possible that a spayed female cat is in season?!?! Our Gypsy has been meowing for a week now, and the same was happening this time last year! She is not marking or anything, just meowing around the house pointlessly. She was spayed when 6 months old and is now 3. Any thoughts? I had many cats throughout my life and never came across this before however, none of our family cats were spayed as young as her.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

My spayed cat does this at least once or twice a year, she doesnt leave any marking but does tend to stay out a little longer, she never strays from the front or back garden and she is very very affectionate she was. Spayed when she was 2 years and she is now 11 years, i put it down to just still being a little floozie !!!!


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Superash said:


> My spayed cat does this at least once or twice a year, she doesnt leave any marking but does tend to stay out a little longer, she never strays from the front or back garden and she is very very affectionate she was. Spayed when she was 2 years and she is now 11 years, i put it down to just still being a little floozie !!!!


Haha, could be :001_rolleyes:she is female after all. :tongue_smilie: But then Gypsy even lifts her bum when stroked?  Unless that is part of her being a little floozie as well?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Lifting their bum is normal if you stroke the end of their back, they have scent glands near the tail and they are marking you, it's just affection, not sexual behaviour. :001_smile:

I think if a cat is spayed or neutered after puberty begins, they usually retain some sexual behaviour... (although I am really hoping Jumpy will calm down...!!) :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, I wouldnt be so sure about Jumpy, he was maybe destined to that name?


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

It might just be down to missing you?
My cat (now nearly 1 and a half) has had a lot of affection over the past couple of days. Today I promise she was scraping against my bedroom door (she never does this).

Interesting though that she stays out a little longer. But does she _really_? Or are you just thinking this because of what other things are happening?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

My neighbour's cat had the same issue, but it became a real problem because she came into call quite often, in spite of being spayed. Their vet said that it was probable that when the spay operation was done, some ovarian (or something like that) tissue was left behind. I can't recall how they fixed the problem though.


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

anotheruser said:


> It might just be down to missing you?
> My cat (now nearly 1 and a half) has had a lot of affection over the past couple of days. Today I promise she was scraping against my bedroom door (she never does this).
> 
> *Interesting though that she stays out a little longer. But does she really? Or are you just thinking this because of what other things are happening?*


I am sorry but what do you mean by that? What other things? :blush:
Gypsy is an indoor cat only and to be honest, not much has changed. We haven't been out of the house no more than usual and she is not the type of cat that would cuddle big time really. So I doubt it is her missing me/us, someone is always around.


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> My neighbour's cat had the same issue, but it became a real problem because she came into call quite often, in spite of being spayed. Their vet said that it was probable that when the spay operation was done, some ovarian (or something like that) tissue was left behind. I can't recall how they fixed the problem though.


Wow, I hope that will not be the case with her. If so, I am surely taking her to the vets...it must be frustrating for a cat to feel that urge all the time, not knowing what it is probably...


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Sammy123 said:


> I am sorry but what do you mean by that? What other things? :blush:


I just meant the placebo effect.
Maybe you think she is spending more time outside because you think she may be in heat. But then what you said after negates this so it doesn't really matter so thank you and goodbye! :001_tongue: :w00t:


----------



## Obiit (Jul 14, 2011)

My Kimi was spayed by the RSPCA before I got her then six months later she went on heat. She has just had the operation again as she kept on going on heat and the vet found two pieces of ovarian tissue left behind from the previous operation. So yes it can happen but 2.5 year gap !? 

Is she changed in any other behaviour? Kimi also started peeing in odd places, rolling around, being more affectionate and eating more. Oh as well as presenting herself to me and being more vocal.....

If she is only being more vocal then something else could be upsetting her?


----------

